# GE TLM612 Need to Add 2 Spaces



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel your pain. Why would they list it as a 6/12, when it's only a 6/12.
It looks so much bigger :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I ****ing hate when no juice is plumbed. How about you emtnut?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

One word.
Tech Screws. :wink:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I ****ing hate when no juice is plumbed. How about you emtnut?


Happened to me twice last month :sad:

I hate GE :biggrin:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Happened to me twice last month :sad:
> 
> I hate GE :biggrin:


Why?
They have knockouts on the sides. :smile:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Why?
> They have knockouts on the sides. :smile:


Top and bottom ... the way we install them :biggrin:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

According to your profile it say "engineer " so therefore you will have to hire a electrician or go to our sister site as I posted below for you to follow up. 

Unforetally it is very common to do that with 6/12 space panels so it kinda common to do that due two things is cost and market demand. and 8/16 verison is typically larger than 6/12 depending on model and brand. 


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Use Mini breakers. Sounds like that panel is listed as a 6 space 12 circuit panel. Otherwise, just tear it out and replace it. How long could it really take to replace a 6 circuit panel? Other then for really small feeders, I don't install smaller then a 20 circuit panel. Panels are cheap and labor is expensive.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

GE is junk. As an aside, the only difference between the new GE 6/12 and 8/16 is the cover and the price. Same tub, same interior. The cover just doesn't have 2 more knock outs for breakers.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

GE stands for Good Enough


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I found out the hard way that SQ D older 8 circuit panels had breaker rejection spots for tandem breakers.  oh and FPE ones that not all spots were 2 pole

Correction this was taking into consideration that the 2 pole breakers did have to be staggered


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

French, don't you dare lock this thread.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ibtl


----------



## twofirst1 (20 h ago)

so is there another box that all the positions work it appears this box was designed that way so what number box do I need to swap everything over to that has 16 or 20 breaker working positions ???


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would suggest you start a new thread and ask your questions. Many on this thread are no longer contributing.


----------

